# MBGFC Limited Tournament...Monkey Boat



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Forecast looks great for the Monkey Boat tournament this weekend..who is in?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Woodystyle checking in!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll be there on hyer standards.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> I'll be there on hyer standards.


Make this easy on yourself and go ahead and give your money to me. Or better yet, save it for Labor Day


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

wahooproductions said:


> Forecast looks great for the Monkey Boat tournament this weekend..who is in?


The "forecast looks great" is never good. Prepare for 4-6 just like OB classic


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll be fishing with the Pescador - a 28' Luhrs. Count us in.
Matt


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck, I have to work and will miss the tournament. It is a great tournament and a great time. But after having to go 105 miles to find blue water and 135 miles to find fish this last weekend it doesn't really tear me up too bad to miss it.


----------



## REELIST (Nov 24, 2009)

*Results??*

Are the results in?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

They are posted on the MBGFC FB Page and will be soon on MBGFC website.


----------

